# Irish Ferries v Brittany Ferries to France



## Daddy (14 Aug 2008)

How did people find the new Irish Ferries ship this summer to France in comparison to 
B Ferries ?

Also taking a 4 berth outside cabin with Irish Ferries how did it compare to B F pricewise
say taking a MPV with roofbox + rear cycle carrier.

Or any price comparisons welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## babaduck (14 Aug 2008)

From all accounts, the new Oscar Wilde ship is excellent and the 5* cabins are fully booked between now & Christmas 

We're heading over in 3 weeks and I am looking forward to going back out of Rosslare as it's only an hour down the road compared with the 4 hour schlep to Ringaskiddy.  Also, no sterling pricing on board TBTG

Prices tend to be pretty much the same - for me the port is what swings it... Rosslare is just far handier


----------



## Omega (14 Aug 2008)

The Oscar Wilde is way better the Normandy and is on a par with the Brittany Ferries vessels. Irish Ferries also tend to be cheaper most of the time and do not charge extra for roof boxes, camper-vans, vans, etc., as BF do.


----------



## MandaC (14 Aug 2008)

Omega said:


> The Oscar Wilde is way better the Normandy and is on a par with the Brittany Ferries vessels. Irish Ferries also tend to be cheaper most of the time and do not charge extra for roof boxes, camper-vans, vans, etc., as BF do.



In fairness, it would not take much to be better than the Normandy.  That was one horrible manky vessel that was kept in service way past it's lifetime.  I got an e-mail about the Oscar Wilde and whilst it seemed nice on the e-mail, after the Normandy I was very skeptical.  Good to know it is actually usuable.


----------



## Staples (14 Aug 2008)

From people I know who have used the Oscar Wilde, it's better than the Normandy (so's my bath) but falls far short of luxury.

I believe it was bought second hand and refurbished so it's not exactly state of the art.


----------



## exo2 (14 Aug 2008)

I haven't used Irish Ferries, but we travelled with Brittany F last year, and I was extremely happy with all aspects of the trip.


----------



## MandaC (14 Aug 2008)

Staples said:


> From people I know who have used the Oscar Wilde, it's better than the Normandy (so's my bath) but falls far short of luxury.
> 
> I believe it was bought second hand and refurbished so it's not exactly state of the art.




That is correct and that is why I was skeptical when I got an email from Irish Ferries about it.  I remember looking at the photos of the Normandy before I went on it and it looked fine, they were probably taken just before the first world war.


----------



## Samantha (15 Aug 2008)

I like the Pont Aven quite a lot, he is a clean ship, cabins are nice, the food is nice, the staff is friendly and speaks either English or French. You can book a 2 berth cabin with a toddler and baby with no problem which is not the case on Irish ferries, their website don't let you book one cabin 2 berth, you have to book a 4 berth cabin. We used to  travel with Irish ferries a lot but stop using them when they cancel their direct route to France during the winter due to not economical enough and to reopen it again with Eastern europeen staff which have only the bare minimun in English and could not speak French for most of them, you order chicken, they come back with beef !!! In fairness to Irish ferries, I haven't use the Oscar Wilde, my experience was with the normandy only but when you switched from the Normandy to the Pont Aven you really don't want to sail again with Irish Ferries.


----------



## Omega (15 Aug 2008)

Staples said:


> .....I believe it was bought second hand and refurbished so it's not exactly state of the art.....


True, but I was on a BF ferry a few years ago (might have been the "Bretagne"), which was supposed to be "new" but was over 10 years old, having been refurbished. I was on the Oscar Wilde earlier this year (and am travelling again in 2 week's time) and while it's not the absolute pinnacle of luxury and state of the art, it's a very acceptable standard. Another advantage of IF is that their sailing schedule is far more frequent than BF's, making for more flexibility when planning trips and also sometimes making it possible to make savings on mid-week crossings.


----------



## doogo (15 Aug 2008)

Pont-Aven beats anything IF will ever get new or secondhand (coz they're cheapskates) - but if schedule doesn't permit it, then s'pose Oscar Wilde is OK - would not get my worst enemy to travel on the old Normandy - that was one heap of dirty junk metal


----------



## Bannockburn (15 Aug 2008)

For info…..

The Oscar Wilde was originally launched in 1989 as the MS Kronprins for the Norwegian Ferry Company Color Line.

A new ship was launched by the Color Line in 2007 for the route the "Oscar Wilde" served.

The ship has still got the blue hull of the Color Line rather than the white hull that Irish ferries traditionally have.


----------



## Bannockburn (15 Aug 2008)

'Landbridge' with Stena Line is £416 (approx €532) return (car + 4 adults) going via Rosslare\Fishguard (Stena) and Dover\Calais (Seafrance).

Journey from Fishguard to Dover is around 5 hours. Try and avoid the M25 around rush hour.

www.stenaline.co.uk

Seems to be cheaper if booked in GBP's than euro.

If you’re looking for a stopover on the way Travelodge do rooms which can accommodate up to four persons from £19 per night - Basic but clean.

www.travelodge.co.uk

An alternative is to book the Irish channel route and then book with the likes of Speedferries or Norfolk Line for the English Channel leg. 

Norfolk ferries travelling outward 05-Sep-08 and returning 27-Sep-08 (Car - High roof + 4 adults) is £43.00 (€55.04).

https://www.norfolkline-ferries.co.uk

Speedferries travelling outward on the 04-Sep and returning 29-Sep (Car – High Roof + 4 adults) is £78.00 (€99.84).

www.superfastferries.co.uk

The fares for the English channel leg are a bargain in relation to what we get charged for crossing the Irish channel.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (16 Aug 2008)

well im going to france with the oscar wild next week.i booked a 5* cabin for myself and daughter so i'll let you know.


----------



## bond-007 (16 Aug 2008)

What flag is the Oscar Wilde flying under?


----------



## kudos (17 Aug 2008)

We travelled on the oscar wilde in a 5* cabin and found it fabulous - the food in the restaurant is lovely too - when you go 5* your breakfast is included and you can get  it to your room

It really was a very pleasant experience!


----------



## Omega (19 Aug 2008)

doogo said:


> .....Pont-Aven beats anything IF will ever get new or secondhand (coz they're cheapskates).....


This may be just a tad unfair when you consider that BF are not providing the Pont Aven *primarily* for the Irish route. The vast bulk of their business is between France and the UK - Ireland is an afterthought - thus just one sailing a week, fitting in between their primary business between Roscoff and Plymouth. IF are a smaller company, who probably cannot afford huge new ships on what is probably a marginal route, and their Ireland/France service is just that, thus the sailing frequency.


----------



## Bannockburn (20 Aug 2008)

Bond007 - the “Oscar Wilde” is flying under a flag of convenience. 
She is registered in Nassau, Bahamas.


----------



## bond-007 (20 Aug 2008)

Bannockburn said:


> Bond007 - the “Oscar Wilde” is flying under a flag of convenience.
> She is registered in Nassau, Bahamas.


I thought as much. I wonder if she has ever been to Nassau?


----------



## Mumha (22 Aug 2008)

Fingers crossed that The Port of Cork's discussions with The Port of Gijon leads to that rumoured Cork-Gijon ferry....


----------



## quinno (25 Aug 2008)

We're sailing on the Pont Aven with BF next Saturday, so will report back. The experience with Irish Ferries on the Normandy last year was especially unpleasant - capped off by finding (someone elses!!) dirty underwear in my bunk..... The combination of a boat that had seen better days somewhere in 1975, unpleasant / clueless staff and absence of any semblance of customer service in the 'restaurant' made it a truly unpleasant experience. I've heard nothing but good reports about the Pont Aven, which for me is justifying the trip from Dublin to Cork. TBF, Oscar Wilde seems to have upped the ante as well, and good to see some of the reports above. But with the same staff I would be skeptical....


----------



## bond-007 (25 Aug 2008)

I have had the misfortune to travel on the Normandy in the past. It was very hot and noisy in the cabins. I would agree with other posters that Irish Ferries don't have a clue. When I am going to France again I will try BF, after the Normandy anything would be an improvement.


----------



## muzaway (26 Aug 2008)

I travelled on the old Irish Ferries boat to France last summer. It was a pretty grim experience, but I must say I found the staff to be very friendly and courteous. 

I'll be on the Oscar Wilde in a couple of weeks, will be interested to see the difference.


----------



## j26 (26 Aug 2008)

After the issue with replacing staff a couple of years ago, as a trade unionist I wouldn't rake Irish Ferries.


----------

